# May Photo Contest



## Tagrenine

I love the “blep” photos!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Tagrenine said:


> View attachment 882557
> 
> I love the “blep” photos!!


Me too, that's a great one!


----------



## Cjm

Happy after being in the water!


----------



## therealVVN

Iro at 9 months old.


----------



## Max's Dad

Max at the Beach after a session retrieving his ball from the surf.


----------



## Ivyacres

I'm pretty sure Honey was laughing at me!


----------



## FurdogDad




----------



## diane0905

Logan's happy tongue:


----------



## Sweet Gracie

Happy Girl!!!


----------



## Riley's Mom




----------



## FurdogDad

Is that who the feet were attached to from last month?


----------



## Riley's Mom

FurdogDad said:


> Is that who the feet were attached to from last month?


Yes that is the rest of her! 😆


----------



## FurdogDad

Well, she's a beautiful girl with beautiful feet.


----------



## davmar77

Here's our happy girl and her stuffed twin.


----------



## SRW

It does not get any happier than this.


----------



## BrittMN

Lumi's Gene Simmons impersonation...


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Abby being fresh.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle and the tongue


----------



## brianne

Chum is catching snowflakes...


----------



## 3 goldens

Homey must have thought these plastic eggs contained something good. They were empty


----------



## Aidan0311

sleepy Aidan 😴


----------



## Moose’s mom!

My goofy man


----------



## GoldeninCT

Took this photo today! Neighbor dog Luke came over for a play date and to test out Jarvis agility equipment. Jarvis is in back full smile and tongue. He has a bit of Covid weight to loose so we hope the play dates to be more often (gained 3 lbs since last vet appointment!).


----------



## Ivyacres

Wow this contest has really taken off! 
Keep those pics of your golden with his/her tongue out or doing any silly thing coming.


----------



## Golden_79

This is Echo all smiles after a long run.


----------



## lesa

Isabelle "Izzy" is a little shy showing her tongue!


----------



## sevengroove

Maaza scouting for rabbits and deer at sunset at Fort Casey, Whidbey Island, WA.


----------



## pawsnpaca




----------



## FurdogDad

I'm gonna end up voting for all of these.....


----------



## James P Sullivan III




----------



## FurdogDad

Yep, this one too.....you had to throw an adorable puppy in there, didn't you?


----------



## DearDarla

Ivyacres said:


> The May Photo Contest is now open!
> Deborus12 picked * "Golden Happy Tongues " * for the theme!
> Share a photo of your golden when it was caught with his/her tongue out or doing any silly thing.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Sunday, May 23rd.
> Please, one entry per membership.
> Members must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
> Everyone is encouraged to post a picture. If you post more than 1 photo, then the first pic posted will be eligible for the voting poll.
> Past winners in this calendar year are not eligible to win but are encouraged to share pics anyway.
> 
> Here's an example photo from Deborus12
> View attachment 882553





Ivyacres said:


> The May Photo Contest is now open!
> Deborus12 picked * "Golden Happy Tongues " * for the theme!
> Share a photo of your golden when it was caught with his/her tongue out or doing any silly thing.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Sunday, May 23rd.
> Please, one entry per membership.
> Members must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
> Everyone is encouraged to post a picture. If you post more than 1 photo, then the first pic posted will be eligible for the voting poll.
> Past winners in this calendar year are not eligible to win but are encouraged to share pics anyway.
> 
> Here's an example photo from Deborus12
> View attachment 882553


----------



## roxygold




----------



## JDandBigAm

Marla's first trip to the beach.


----------



## Ivyacres

Look at all these fantastic photos.


----------



## FurdogDad

If everybody votes for every good photo this month, it's gonna be a 30 way tie or something.......these are all awesome


----------



## Sscattini

Ivyacres said:


> The May Photo Contest is now open!
> Deborus12 picked * "Golden Happy Tongues " * for the theme!
> Share a photo of your golden when it was caught with his/her tongue out or doing any silly thing.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Sunday, May 23rd.
> Please, one entry per membership.
> Members must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
> Everyone is encouraged to post a picture. If you post more than 1 photo, then the first pic posted will be eligible for the voting poll.
> Past winners in this calendar year are not eligible to win but are encouraged to share pics anyway.
> 
> Here's an example photo from Deborus12
> View attachment 882553


----------



## goldielynn

Got ice cream?


----------



## Ivyacres

What a great response to this month's photo contest!


----------



## FurdogDad

And we're only 6 days in......


----------



## Ivyacres

FurdogDad said:


> And we're only 6 days in......


It's great to see a mix of long time members and newer ones joining the fun!


----------



## tikiandme

Everyday is Tongue Out Tuesday for The Barney........


----------



## swishywagga

tikiandme said:


> Everyday is Tongue Out Tuesday for The Barney........
> 
> View attachment 882732


Absolutely gorgeous 💖!


----------



## OscarsDad

Cjm said:


> Happy after being in the water!
> View attachment 882559


That is one ENORMOUS tongue! You go honey!


----------



## OscarsDad

diane0905 said:


> Logan's happy tongue:
> View attachment 882566


Love the side droop look!


----------



## OscarsDad

Ivyacres said:


> I'm pretty sure Honey was laughing at me!
> 
> View attachment 882562


The eyes really make the whole look work!


----------



## OscarsDad

Oskie's dirt tongue!


----------



## Cjm

OscarsDad said:


> That is one ENORMOUS tongue! You go honey!


I think it's just the perspective, but it sure looks funny in this photo


----------



## diane0905

OscarsDad said:


> View attachment 882736
> 
> Oskie's dirt tongue!


Oscar looks like the sweetest dog. Love the photo! haha A happy dirt tongue.


----------



## FurdogDad

That dirty dog!


----------



## OscarsDad

And not an entry but a lovely tongue shot! (and much cleaner)


----------



## Ivyacres

OscarsDad said:


> View attachment 882736
> 
> Oskie's dirt tongue!


Thanks for sharing this pic of Oskie. I burst out laughing when I saw it...precious!


----------



## princessmk




----------



## Ivyacres

The May Photo Contest is now open!
Deborus12 picked * "Golden Happy Tongues " * for the theme!
Share a photo of your golden when it was caught with his/her tongue out or doing any silly thing.

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, May 23rd.


----------



## Ivyacres

I wonder how many more pics of *"Golden Happy Tongues " * we'll see!
Share a photo of your golden when it was caught with his/her tongue out or doing any silly thing.
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, May 23rd.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Angel Jonah celebrating his birthday.


----------



## OscarsDad

What's he drinkin?


----------



## JDandBigAm

Ice water, it was a hot day!


----------



## ComeBackShane

This is Lily at about age 9 (with a shorter coat to try and manage a bad season of foxtails - she had a long fine coat with feathers that would pick-up everything). She already had her "mask." We lost her a year ago at age 14. We had some great times. This picture is pretty typical.


----------



## windfair

This is one of my favorite pictures of Della. It captures her personality perfectly!


----------



## OscarsDad

windfair said:


> This is one of my favorite pictures of Della. It captures her personality perfectly!
> View attachment 882866


I always wished I could touch my tongue to my nose!


----------



## Ivyacres

FurdogDad said:


> If everybody votes for every good photo this month, it's gonna be a 30 way tie or something.......these are all awesome


It's certainly going to be something!!!! Love all the pics.


----------



## 3goldens2keep

Our newest boy at 8 weeks coming home for the first time...! He was a bit sleepy...


----------



## Ivyacres

* The May theme is "Golden Happy Tongues".*
Share a photo of your golden with his/her tongue out or doing any silly thing.

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, May 23rd.


----------



## Ivyacres

There's less than a week to share a photo of your golden with his/her tongue out or doing any silly thing in this month's photo contest.
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, May 23rd.


----------



## OscarsDad

I would say the tongue out look covers at least 50 percent of the photos we take. May be a conservative estimate so dig into your photos and let’s see more!


----------



## Ivyacres

This month's contest * "Golden Happy Tongues" *is coming to a close in a few days.
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, May 23rd.


----------



## 215004

Just my own opinion but every furbaby pictured here are ALL winners....David


----------



## Ivyacres

I agree, it's going to be tough choosing a winner!


----------



## 215004

To me and just my own opinion, ALL of them are winners!


----------



## 215004

I’m hoping June’s contest is “ which puppy has the largest bladder” God knows I’d win hands down!😂


----------



## Aidan0311

I agree! They are all adorable 🥰


----------



## Ivyacres

One day left...the contest will close late tomorrow.


----------



## swishywagga

Really great to see lots of wonderful entries!


----------



## Ivyacres

This contest is closed. Watch for the voting poll and all the photos.


----------

